# beide / die beiden



## nebelweiss

Hallo an alle!

Ich kann den den genauen Sinnunterschied bei der Verwendung von "beide / die beiden" im Plural nicht erfassen. Könnt ihr mir bitte dies an folgenden Beispielen klar machen: 
- Zwei meiner Freunde hatten einen Unfall, _beiden aber geht es gut
- Ich würde auf _beide Partys gehen
- Ich traf zwei Mtschüler. _Beide hatte ich lange nicht gesehen.
- Jeder von den beiden hat ein eigenes Auto
Wenn ihr dazu was zu ergänzen habt, seid ihr willkommen.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## berndf

There is no difference in meaning. The difference in form is due to the absence or presence of the definite article. As you probably know, adjective declensions are influenced by the presence or absence of determiners (like "die"). "Beide" is a nominalized adjective and is declined like an adjective.

The final -n can also occur without the article like in "jeder von beiden". Here the "n" is a dative marker.


----------



## nebelweiss

Ist die Lösung recht so einfach?


----------



## berndf

nebelweiss said:


> Ist die Lösung recht so einfach?


Yes:

- Zwei meiner Freunde hatten einen Unfall, _beiden *(=dative -> "-n")* aber geht es gut
- Ich würde auf _beide *(=accusative** -> no "-n"**)* Partys gehen
- Ich traf zwei Mtschüler. _Beide *(=nominative** -> no "-n"**) *hatte ich lange nicht gesehen.
- Jeder von den beiden *(=dative+article** -> "-n"**) *hat ein eigenes Auto

Here is the declension matrix (there are also singular uses but to your examples only the plural forms matter).


----------



## nebelweiss

Ich meinte eher, in welchen Fällen der Nullartikel und in welchen der bestimmte stehen muss?


----------



## berndf

Ah! Die Frage ist schwieriger zu beantworten.

Ich denke, es sind drei unterschiedlich betonte Fälle zu unterscheiden:
1) _Ich würde auf *d**ie* beiden Partys gehen._ = _I would go to those two parties._
2) _Ich würde auf die *beiden* Partys gehen._ = _I would go to the two parties.
_3) _Ich würde auf *beide* Partys gehen._ = _I would go to both of the two parties or I would go to each of the two parties.

_Der Unterschied zwischen 1) & 2) ist, dass in 1) "die" ein Demonstrativpronomen und in 2) ein Artikel ist.

Der Unterschied zwischen 2) & 3) ist der folgende: In 2) ist von den beiden Partys als Zusammengehörigem die Rede, d.h. als einer bestimmten Gruppe, daher der bestimmte Artikel. In 3) ist_ jeder von beiden_ gemeint. d.h. von der Gruppe ist nicht als Einheit die Rede, sondern es geht um jede Party einzeln.


----------



## nebelweiss

Ich verstehe doch nicht, wann und wozu ich Partys oder etwas Anderes als Zusammengehöriges oder Einzelnes bezeichnen würde? Daraus folgt die Schwierigkeit mit dem Verständnis.


----------



## berndf

Ich versuche einmal zwei Kontexte zu konstruieren, vielleicht wird es dann klar:

A: _In München finden nächste Woche zwei Partys statt. Willst Du da hin gehen?_
B: _Ja, ich will auf die beiden Partys gehen._

A: _Nächste Woche findet eine Party in München aber auch eine in Stuttgart statt. Aus welche willst Du gehen?_
B: _Ich will auf beide Partys gehen._ (=sowohl auf die eine als auch auf die andere)


----------



## nebelweiss

berndf said:


> A: _In München finden nächste Woche zwei Partys statt. Willst Du da hin gehen?_
> B: _Ja, ich will auf die beiden Partys gehen._



Und wenn ich in diesem Fall "_Ja, ich will auf *beide* Partys gehen" antwortete, wuerde es nicht heissen, dass ich _sowohl auf die eine als auch auf die andere gehen will?


----------



## berndf

nebelweiss said:


> Und wenn ich in diesem Fall "_Ja, ich will auf *beide* Partys gehen" antwortete, wuerde es nicht heissen, dass ich _sowohl auf die eine als auch auf die andere gehen will?


Ja, so könntest Du auch antworten, wenn Du betonen willst, dass Du nicht nur auf eine, sondern auf alle beide gehen willst.


----------



## nebelweiss

d.h. diese Antworten sind oft (oder fast immer?) austauschbar? Koenntest Du bitte Beispiele anfuehren, wenn es unmoeglich oder sinnverletzend waere. Danke


----------



## berndf

Ganz austauschbar nicht. Beide Satze sind Antworten auf beide Fragen, geben dem Fragestellenden aber unterschiedliche Information, auch wenn der Unterschied klein ist.

In meinem zweiten Beispiel wäre _Ich will auf die beide Partys gehen_ zwar ein legaler Satz aber keine Antwort auf die Frage.


----------



## nebelweiss

Vielen Dank


----------



## nebelweiss

Und wie waere es mit der Situation:
Ich habe 2 Toechter. Beide (jede von ihnen) sind verheiratet.
*ODER: *Ich habe 2 Toechter. Die beiden (die eine und die andere zusammen) sind verheiratet. 
Ist es moeglich, so zu antworten?


----------



## berndf

Theoretisch ja, praktisch aber eher nicht, weil sich _die beiden sind verheiratet_ so anhören würde als wären die beiden miteinander verheiratet.


----------



## nebelweiss

ok kapiert


----------



## berndf

Na ja, die beiden bezeichnet, wie gesagt, eine bestimmte *Einheit* von zwei Personen. Entsprechend würde man _die beiden sind verheiratet_ nur sagen, wenn sie auch miteinander verheiratet sind. Wenn ich aussagen will, dass zwei Personen jeweils mit anderen Personen verheiratet sind, nimmt man die unbestimmte Form.

In deinem Beispiel hört sich entsprechend _Ich habe zwei Töchter. Die beiden sind verheiratet._ etwas merkwürdig an, auch wenn ein Zuhörer die Aussage sicher richtig verstehen würde.


----------



## nebelweiss

Danke fuer Deine Geduld


----------



## berndf

Kein Problem.


----------



## Thomas W.

nebelweiss said:


> d.h. diese Antworten sind oft (oder fast immer?) austauschbar? Koenntest Du bitte Beispiele anfuehren, wenn es unmoeglich oder sinnverletzend waere. Danke



Ein solches Beispiel hast Du bereits in deinem ersten Post genannt:
_Jeder von den beiden hat ein eigenes Auto_

_ Jeder von beiden.._ (ohne "den") wäre hier nicht korrekt, genauso wie "each of both" im Englischen (m.E.) falsch wäre. 
"*die beiden*" könnte man am besten mit "*the pair of them*" übersetzen.


----------



## nebelweiss

Thomas W. said:


> _ Jeder von beiden.._ (ohne "den") wäre hier nicht korrekt, genauso wie "each of both" im Englischen (m.E.) falsch wäre.
> "*die beiden*" könnte man am besten mit "*the pair of them*" übersetzen.



Hi, Thomas!

Gerade dieses Beispiel habe ich im Langenscheids DaF-Woerterbuch aufgefunden. Und es ist hier im Forum sogar nicht vollstaendig angefuehrt. Dort steht geschrieben (Zitat): Jeder der beiden / von (den) beiden hat ein eigenes Auto. Mich als Nicht-Deutsch-Muttersprachler hat das sehr interessiert und ein bisschen verbluefft


----------



## Gernot Back

Also ich kann keinen Bedeutungsunterschied sehen zwischen:

_Ich gehe auf beide Partys_
und
_Ich gehe auf die beiden Partys_
Für schlechten Sprachstil halte ich es, von


_jede(r) von den beiden_
oder
_jede(r) der beiden_
... zu sprechen. Das würde ja so viel heißen wie:


_beide ohne Ausnahme_
​
Das wirkt irgendwie lächerlich: Wenn insgesamt nur zwei zuvor genannte Personen in Frage kommen, die etwas betreffen kann, dann wäre ja, wenn dies nur eine von beiden Personen betrifft, diese Person in Relation zu den insgesamt in Frage kommenden Personen genau so stark vertreten wie jene andere Person, die es nicht betrifft. Es ergibt also keinen Sinn die eine Person zum Ausnahmefall und die andere zum Regelfall zu erklären. Genauso wenig ergibt es einen Sinn, "_beide_" durch Hinzufügen von "_jeder_" verstärken zu wollen.

Das wäre genau so, als ob man von "_einem Einzig*st*en_" im Superlativ spräche; nur unter umgekehrtem Vorzeichen.


----------



## berndf

nebelweiss said:


> Hi, Thomas!
> 
> Gerade dieses Beispiel habe ich im Langenscheids DaF-Woerterbuch aufgefunden.


Hier gibt es zwei Fälle zu unterscheiden, die in gesprochener Sprache durch Betonung verdeutlicht werden:
1._ Jeder von *den* beiden hat ein eigenes Auto.
_2. _Jeder von den *beiden *hat ein eigenes Auto.

_​In 1. ist _den_ ein Demonstrativpronomen und kein Artikel. Ich will damit auf zwei bestimmte Personen im Gegensatz zu anderen, die eventuell auch Autos besitzen könnten, hinweisen. Der Satz ist sicher richtig.
In 2. ist _den_ ein Artikel. Der Artikel ist wegen der Anwesenheit von jeder hier überflüssig. Anders als Thomas halte ich den Satz aber auch in dieser Betonung nicht für falsch.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Also ich kann keinen Bedeutungsunterschied sehen zwischen:
> 
> _Ich gehe auf beide Partys_
> und
> _Ich gehe auf die beiden Partys_


Ohne Kontext wohl nicht.


Gernot Back said:


> Für schlechten Sprachstil halte ich es, von
> 
> _jede(r) von den beiden_
> oder
> _jede(r) der beiden_
> ... zu sprechen. Das würde ja so viel heißen wie:
> _beide ohne Ausnahme_
> ​
> Das wirkt irgendwie lächerlich: Wenn insgesamt nur zwei zuvor genannte Personen in Frage kommen, die etwas betreffen kann, dann wäre ja, wenn dies nur eine von beiden Personen betrifft, diese Person in Relation zu den insgesamt in Frage kommenden Personen genau so stark vertreten wie jene andere Person, die es nicht betrifft. Es ergibt also keinen Sinn die eine Person zum Ausnahmefall und die andere zum Regelfall zu erklären. Genauso wenig ergibt es einen Sinn, "_beide_" durch Hinzufügen von "_jeder_" verstärken zu wollen.
> 
> Das wäre genau so, als ob man von "_einem Einzig*st*en_" im Superlativ spräche; nur unter umgekehrtem Vorzeichen.


Das hat aber nichts mit der Frage zu tun, weil dieses Argument genauso auf _jeder von beiden_ (ohne Artikel) zuträfe.


----------



## Thomas W.

berndf said:


> Hier gibt es zwei Fälle zu unterscheiden, die in gesprochener Sprache durch Betonung verdeutlicht werden:
> 1._ Jeder von *den* beiden hat ein eigenes Auto.
> _2. _Jeder von den *beiden *hat ein eigenes Auto.
> 
> _​In 1. ist _den_ ein Demonstrativpronomen und kein Artikel. Ich will damit auf zwei bestimmte Personen im Gegensatz zu anderen, die eventuell auch Autos besitzen könnten, hinweisen. Der Satz ist sicher richtig.
> In 2. ist _den_ ein Artikel. Der Artikel ist wegen der Anwesenheit von jeder hier überflüssig. Anders als Thomas halte ich den Satz aber auch in dieser Betonung nicht für falsch.



Hier scheint ein Missverständnis vorzuliegen. Ich halte den Satz "_Jeder von beiden hat ein Auto._" für falsch (oder zumindest für schlechten Stil), und nicht "_Jeder von den beiden hat ein eigenes Auto._"
Über die Gründe, warum hier ein Artikel stehen sollte, kann ich nur spekulieren. Dass hier ein Demonstrativpronomen stehen muss, ist unwahrscheinlich, denn _"Jeder der beiden ..."_ bedeutet das Gleiche, hat kein Demonstrativpronomen und ist auch richtig. Ich würde eher sagen, dass "jeder von den beiden" einfach ein Idiom ist.

In Fällen, wo sowohl "die beiden" als auch "beide" verwendet werden können und dann auch etwas anderes bedeuten, stimme ich Dir im wesentlich zu. 
Hier ist "die" meist ein Demonstrativpronomen.
Und zwar meist in Sätzen, die einen nachfolgenden Nebensatz enthalten wie:
_Ich gehe auf die beiden Partys, die ... (Du mir empfohlen hast/das beste Getränkeangebot haben/...)_

Die von Dir behauptete Verwendung des Artikel, um eine Zusammengehörigkeit zu demonstrieren, kann ich aber zumindest in Deinem Beispiel nicht nachvollziehen:
A: _In München finden nächste Woche zwei Partys statt. Willst Du da hin gehen?_
 B: _Ja, ich will auf die beiden Partys gehen._
 Hier steht "die" nicht für Zusammengehörigkeit, sondern ist ein Demonstrativpronomen (die beiden Partys, die Du soeben genannt hast). Außerdem könnte man "die" hier auch weglassen, ohne dass sich die Bedeutung ändert.

Ein besseres Beispiel wäre:
_1) Die beiden Parties haben mehr 1000 Gäste._
und
_2) Beide Partys haben mehr als 1000 Gäste._
Hier könnte man 1) so interpretieren, dass beide Partys als Einheit gemeint sind, also Gäste Party 1 + Gäste Party 2 > 1000
während 2) eher so verstanden würde, dass sowohl Party 1 als auch Party 2 > 1000 Gäste hat.
Aber m.E. sind beide Formulierungen nicht eindeutig und man würde deshalb sagen "Beide Parties zusammen haben mehr als 1000 Gäste" und "Jede der beiden Partys hat mehr als 1000 Gäste" (ein typischer Anwendungsfall von "jeder der..."/"jeder von ..") o.ä.


Und es gibt einen weiteren Punkt, in dem ich mit Dir nicht übereinstimme: die Betonung.
Man sagt weder
_Jeder von *den* beiden hat ein eigenes Auto.
_noch_
Jeder von den *beiden *hat ein eigenes Auto.
_sondern immer
_ *Jeder* von den beiden hat ....
_(und es bedeutet immer dasselbe_: each of (the pair of) them._)


----------



## Thomas W.

Gernot Back said:


> ...
> Für schlechten Sprachstil halte ich es, von
> 
> 
> _jede(r) von den beiden_
> oder
> _jede(r) der beiden_
> ... zu sprechen. Das würde ja so viel heißen wie:
> _beide ohne Ausnahme_
> ​
> Das wirkt irgendwie lächerlich: Wenn insgesamt nur zwei zuvor genannte Personen in Frage kommen, die etwas betreffen kann, dann wäre ja, wenn dies nur eine von beiden Personen betrifft, diese Person in Relation zu den insgesamt in Frage kommenden Personen genau so stark vertreten wie jene andere Person, die es nicht betrifft. Es ergibt also keinen Sinn die eine Person zum Ausnahmefall und die andere zum Regelfall zu erklären. Genauso wenig ergibt es einen Sinn, "_beide_" durch Hinzufügen von "_jeder_" verstärken zu wollen.
> 
> Das wäre genau so, als ob man von "_einem Einzig*st*en_" im Superlativ spräche; nur unter umgekehrtem Vorzeichen.



Du scheinst zu behaupten, dass "jeder der beiden"/"jeder von den beiden" - und damit auch "jeder von ihnen", von dem die erstgenannten Ausdrücke nur Sonderfälle sind -  nicht verwendet werden sollte, und dass man stattdessen nur "beide" und "sie" verwenden darf?
Wie ist es aber zum Beispiel mit Sätzen mit "Jeder von ihnen/den beiden ist so stark, dass er es mit Dir aufnehmen könnte."  Willst Du das ersetzen mit "Sie/Die beiden sind so stark, dass sie es mit Dir aufnehmen könnten"?
Aber es gibt auch unzählige andere Verwendungsfälle, wo der Ausdruck sehr gut passt. Man braucht sie nur in google einzugeben, um sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen.


----------



## Gernot Back

Thomas W. said:


> Du willst doch nicht ernstlich behaupten, dass "jeder der beiden"/"jeder von den beiden"/"jeder von ihnen" nicht verwendet werden sollte, und dass man stattdessen nur "beide" und "sie" verwenden darf?


Doch, doch; was die ersten beiden Varianten "_jeder der beiden/jeder von (den) beiden_" betrifft, so will ich dies in der Tat *ernstlich* behaupten. Von der dritten Variante "_jeder von ihnen_" sprach ich ja nicht.


Thomas W. said:


> Aber es gibt auch unzählige andere Verwendungsfälle, wo der Ausdruck sehr gut passt. Man braucht nur "jeder von ihnen" (oder "jeder von den beiden", was nur ein Sonderfall von "jeder von ihnen" ist) in google einzugeben, um sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen.


Man kann vielen Quatsch in Google eingeben und findet ihn auch tatsächlich; so auch "_der/die/das einzigste_". Glücklicherweise sind die im Google-Ranking höchstplatzierten ("_höchstplatziertesten_") Links aber solche, die einen darüber belehren, dass derart gesteigerte unsteigerbare Wendungen ungrammatisch sind.


----------



## berndf

Thomas W. said:


> Hier scheint ein Missverständnis vorzuliegen. Ich halte den Satz "_Jeder von beiden hat ein Auto._" für falsch (oder zumindest für schlechten Stil), und nicht "_Jeder von den beiden hat ein eigenes Auto._"


Ich denke, das Gegenteil ist richtig _Jeder von beiden hat ein Auto_ halte ich für die normale und idiomatische Ausdrucksweise und _Jeder von den beiden hat ein eigenes Auto_ standardsprachlich nur dann akzeptable, wenn besondere Gründe dafür vorliegen. Regelmäßigen Gebrauch des Artikels halte ich für stilistisch unschöne Umgangssprache. 



Thomas W. said:


> Und es gibt einen weiteren Punkt, in dem ich mit Dir nicht übereinstimme: die Betonung.
> Man sagt weder
> _Jeder von *den* beiden hat ein eigenes Auto.
> _noch_
> Jeder von den *beiden *hat ein eigenes Auto.
> _sondern immer
> _ *Jeder* von den beiden hat ....
> _(und es bedeutet immer dasselbe_: each of (the pair of) them._)


Es gibt natürlich noch weitere Tonsilben im dem Satz. Ich habe nur die relative Betonung von _den_ und _beiden_ notiert.


----------



## Thomas W.

@Gernot Back
Leider hat sich meine Bearbeitung meines Posts und Deine Antwort darauf überschnitten.

Aber die wichtigste Aussage war bereits in der alten Version meines Posts enthalten:
Was ist mit Sätzen wie _"Jeder von ihnen/den beiden ist so stark, dass er es mit Dir aufnehmen könnte."_?
Oder, um ein besseres Beispiel zu verwenden, _"Jede der beiden Partys hatte mehr als 1000 Gäste"_?
Wenn man hier sagt "_Sie/die beiden/beide sind so stark, dass ..._" oder "_Die beiden/beide Partys hatten mehr als 1000 Gäste"_, dann könnte dies zu Missverständnissen führen, da man darunter auch verstehen kann, dass alle Partys zusammengenommen mehr als 1000 Gäste haben etc.
Um sich eindeutig auszudrücken, sollte man hier "Jede(r) von ..."/"Jede der.." verwenden.


----------



## Gernot Back

Thomas W. said:


> _"Jede der beiden Partys hatte mehr als 1000 Gäste"_?
> Wenn man hier sagt "_Sie/die beiden/beide sind so stark, dass ..._" oder "_Die beiden/beide Partys hatten mehr als 1000 Gäste"_, dann könnte dies zu Missverständnissen führen, da man darunter auch verstehen kann, dass alle Partys zusammengenommen mehr als 1000 Gäste haben etc.
> Um sich eindeutig auszudrücken, sollte man hier "Jede(r) von ..."/"Jede der.." verwenden.


Nein, die stilistisch beste Variante wäre hier:


[_Die beiden Partys_|_Beide Partys_]_ hatten jeweils mehr als 1000 Gäste._​


----------



## Thomas W.

Gernot Back said:


> Nein, die stilistisch beste Variante wäre hier:[_Die beiden Partys_|_Beide Partys_]_ hatten jeweils mehr als 1000 Gäste._​



_Jede der beiden_ Ausdrucksweisen
[_Die beiden Partys_|_Beide Partys_]_ hatten jeweils mehr als 1000 Gäste.
_und_
Jede der beiden Partys hatte mehr als 1000 Gäste.
_hat seine Berechtigung.
Sie unterscheiden sich darin, worauf die Betonung liegt. 

Nehmen wir z.B. folgenden Kontext:
_A: Ich glaube nicht, dass es Partys mit mehr als 1000 Gästen gibt._
_B: Gestern gab es in München 2 Partys. Jede der beiden Partys hatte mehr als 1000 Gäste._
Hier würde "_Die beiden Parties hatten jeweils mehr als 1000 Gäste_" eindeutig schlechter klingen.
.


----------



## Gernot Back

Thomas W. said:


> Nehmen wir z.B. folgenden Kontext:
> _A: Ich glaube nicht, dass es Partys mit mehr als 1000 Gästen gibt._
> _B: Gestern gab es in München 2 Partys. Jede der beiden Partys hatte mehr als 1000 Gäste._
> Hier würde "_Die beiden Parties hatten jeweils mehr als 1000 Gäste_" eindeutig schlechter klingen.
> .


Das kann ich auch in diesem Kontext nicht nachvollziehen:

Übersetzen wir das doch mal ins Englische: Da würde man wohl auch besser sagen:

_Each of the *two* parties had more than 1000 guests.
_​ oder:_*Both* parties had more than 1000 guests each._

​ Für stilistisch weniger gelungen hielte ich hingegen:


_Each of *both* parties had more than 1000 guests.


_​Muttersprachler des Englischen mögen mich hier korrigieren_.

_http://googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=each+of+both&word2=each+of+the+two


----------



## Thomas W.

Gernot Back said:


> Das kann ich auch in diesem Kontext nicht nachvollziehen:
> 
> Übersetzen wir das doch mal ins Englische: Da würde man wohl auch besser sagen:_Each of the *two* parties had more than 1000 guests.
> _​ oder:_*Both* parties had more than 1000 guests each._
> 
> ​ Für stilistisch weniger gelungen hielte ich hingegen:
> _Each of *both* parties had more than 1000 guests.
> 
> 
> _​Muttersprachler des Englischen mögen mich hier korrigieren_.
> 
> _http://googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=each+of+both&word2=each+of+the+two



Ich verstehe nicht, was Du sagen willst.
Die von Dir gelobte englische Variante_
Each of the *two* parties had more than 1000 guests._
ist die exakte Übersetzung von_
Jede der beiden Partys hatte mehr als 1000 Gäste_.

Was Du in Deinem Post vergleichst, sind schlechte/falsche Übersetzungen mit der richtigen Übersetzung desselben Satzes. Was willst Du damit nachweisen?


----------



## Gernot Back

Thomas W. said:


> Die von Dir gelobte englische Variante_
> Each of the *two* parties had more than 1000 guests._
> ist die exakte Übersetzung von_
> Jede der beiden Partys hatte mehr als 1000 Gäste_.


_Jede(r) der beiden / Jede(r) von (den) beiden_
​ 
ist genauso pleonastisch wie 


_jede(r) von allen_
​
Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab; für mich jedenfalls nicht.


_Each of all/both_
​
... würde ich auf Englisch ebenso wenig sagen.


----------



## Jagorr

berndf said:


> 2) _Ich würde auf die *beiden* Partys gehen._ = _I would go to the two parties._
> 3) _Ich würde auf *beide* Partys gehen._ = _I would go to both of the two parties or I would go to each of the two parties._
> 
> 
> Der Unterschied zwischen 2) & 3) ist der folgende: In 2) ist von den beiden Partys als Zusammengehörigem die Rede, d.h. als einer bestimmten Gruppe, daher der bestimmte Artikel. In 3) ist_ jeder von beiden_ gemeint. d.h. von der Gruppe ist nicht als Einheit die Rede, sondern es geht um jede Party einzeln.



Wie könnte man das im folgenden Kontext anwenden?
_ - Die zwei Schauspieler treten bei jeder Aufführung des Ein-Mann-Shows abwechselnd auf. _
 - _Welche Aufführung möchtest du lieber sehen? Die mit [dem Schauspieler A] oder die mit [dem Schauspieler B]?_
_- Ich weiß nicht, ich kenne *beide/die beiden* ja nicht._

Würde man hier von den zwei Schauspielern als von Zusammengehörigem sprechen - also _die beiden, - _oder sie einzeln verstehen - also _beide_?


----------



## berndf

Jagorr said:


> Würde man hier von den zwei Schauspielern als von Zusammengehörigem sprechen - also _die beiden, - _oder sie einzeln verstehen - also _beide_?


Ich würde _beide _sagen. Ein typisches Beispiel für die beiden wäre:
_Magst Du Filme mit Laurel und Hardy?
Keine Ahnung, ich kenne die beiden nicht._


----------



## Hutschi

Ein sehr kleiner Unterschied in der Verwendung, aber wichtig:

Wenn man es mit einem Wort wie "jeder" verwendet, wie in "jeder der beiden", kann man  den bestimmten Artikel nicht weglassen.


----------

